# Liquid Yeast (wyeast) In Adelaide



## Adamt (18/6/08)

Praised be thy Beerbelly !





Rows and rows and rows! There's like 20 in each row! Just about every strain!

Yay!

Never will I have to order yeast in again! 

Let's see that again...


----------



## Julez (18/6/08)

oooooh.....Propagator packs too.... B)


----------



## g brewer (18/6/08)

AdelaideBrewers, get down and visit Wayne, he has it all, great stocks of dried and liquid yeasts and huge stocks of speciality malts and bags and bags of malt . Chek out his stainless wares also,good guy for the home brewers. G, Brewer.


----------



## Jazman (18/6/08)

bugger wish i new that yesterday


----------



## Timmsy (18/6/08)

Think ill have to pop in again and drop of my kettle to have him fit it out for me bday presssie to myself


----------



## domonsura (18/6/08)

uhhhhhhh....you beat me to it Adam....

OK. Yes, we now have a range of the Wyeast propagator packs in, and will be keeping a decent range in stock, ordered fresh on a monthly basis. They are mostly propagator packs, the cider's are activator packs @ $15.00 ea. Have even got in a couple of interesting ones to keep the 'alternative' brewers happy 

Here's what arrived today. Everything but the Cider and 'Brett' Cultures are $11.00 each

1007 German Ale
1028 London Ale
1084 Irish Ale
1098 British Ale
1099 Whitbread Ale
1318 London Ale III
1335 British Ale II
1728 Scottish Ale
1968 London ESB Ale
2565 Kolsh

1214 Belgian Ale
1388 Belgian Strong Ale
1762 Belgian Abby Ale II
3068 Weihenstephan Weizen
3278 Belgian Lambic Blend
3333 German Wheat
3463 Forbidden Fruit

2001 Urquell Lager
2035 American Lager
2042 Danish Lager
2112 California Lager
2124 Bohemian Lager
2308 Munich Lager
2633 Octoberfest Lager Blend

5112 Brettanomyces bruxellensis ($28.90 ea)
5526 Brettanomyces lambicus ($28.90 ea)

4766 Cider

Happy to get any others in future orders if requested. Hope this puts some smiles on faces, it did mine.....(and you should have seen the smile on Adam's face...I thought he was going to fall over!)


----------



## Steve Brewer (18/6/08)

Liquid yeast... I am on my way... wow. Steve.


----------



## samleske2000 (18/6/08)

I am in Adelaide too, is something like a German Wheat hard for someone who hasn't done any experimenting in different 'adlib' brews?


----------



## Aaron (18/6/08)

Nice work mate. Will be there tomorrow to stock up.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/6/08)

Good to see you guys now have some good Wyeast supplier, well done. I have been stocking the Wyeast since 2001 and I must say the beer over here has been much better for it.Dry yeast is good to start with but if you really want a great beer go the liquids.Good luck and good brewing.Wyeast rocks.
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/6/08)

domonsura said:


> uhhhhhhh....you beat me to it Adam....
> 
> OK. Yes, we now have a range of the Wyeast propagator packs in, and will be keeping a decent range in stock, ordered fresh on a monthly basis. They are mostly propagator packs, the cider's are activator packs @ $15.00 ea. Have even got in a couple of interesting ones to keep the 'alternative' brewers happy
> 
> ...


Cant find them on your site? Jet lag may be.Good product and well done.
The other Wyeast supplier on this side of the country.
GB


----------



## Adamt (18/6/08)

They just came in today GB, he was too busy nursing them and setting them up when I got there, he probably hasn't had time yet


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/6/08)

Adamt said:


> They just came in today GB, he was too busy nursing them and setting them up when I got there, he probably hasn't had time yet


I know the feeling.  
GB


----------



## domonsura (18/6/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I know the feeling.
> GB



:lol: hadn't had a chance as yet mate, seems these days that it doesn't matter what it is that I'm doing, I should be doing something else......now I have my wife working with me I'm completely screwed.....

Very pleased to have the little yeasties in the fridge though. About time.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/6/08)

domonsura said:


> :lol: hadn't had a chance as yet mate, seems these days that it doesn't matter what it is that I'm doing, I should be doing something else......now I have my wife working with me I'm completely screwed.....


Yes I send mine to work.Delivering babies pays well.
GB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/6/08)

domonsura said:


> now I have my wife working with me I'm completely screwed.....




Does the wife have access to the AHB forum :unsure: Love the propagator packs. A great money saver for those who build up starters. IMHO the only way to go :super: 

BYB


----------



## domonsura (19/6/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Does the wife have access to the AHB forum :unsure: Love the propagator packs. A great money saver for those who build up starters. IMHO the only way to go :super:
> 
> BYB



ahhhh...yeah.....she does.. Oh well, she probably feels the same way.

The reason I went with the propagator packs is economy, most of the people I have spoken to about them intend to make a starter to split up. In my opinion the difference in price between propagator and activator isn't really worth it if you're already going to be making a starter. I'm happy to get activator packs in for people who really want them, but will stock the propagators as standard.


----------



## braufrau (19/6/08)

domonsura said:


> The reason I went with the propagator packs is economy, most of the people I have spoken to about them intend to make a starter to split up. In my opinion the difference in price between propagator and activator isn't really worth it if you're already going to be making a starter.



Absolutely!


----------



## SJW (19/6/08)

At the risk of getting flamed by Duff again I will ask this question on this thread.
I am getting back into liquid yeasts again and plan on using a 2124 Bav Lager with a March date stamp on the front. I am just going to pitck it straight into a CAP at about 1.055 OG and was wondering how long it will take to swell up for pitching?

STEVE


----------



## drsmurto (19/6/08)

I smacked 2 packs that were dated feb 08 last week and they took 2 days to swell up. Just leave them someone warm (+20C) and wait. What volume of 1.055 wort are you dumping this into? 

Wayne - bastard! Altho since you ignored my request for 2000 budvar i wont be buying any....

Until next week  

Anyone know where the Beerbelly Anonymous group meets? :lol:


----------



## domonsura (19/6/08)

ahhhaaaaa...but I do have the 2000 budvar...I got four of them in just so you would have some to choose from....I know you have special relationships with your yeasties :lol: sorry to scare ya there, blame the missus for it not being in the list..... <_< (Score one for me......)


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/6/08)

domonsura said:


> blame the missus <_< (Score one for me......)




Its great to have an extra pair of hands on deck it gives one the oppurtunity to shift blame  

BTW and it is most likely on your post somewhere, how much is the cider yeast and has anyone out there tried it. The results would have to be noticable...

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (19/6/08)

Tangent and I have used it. Makes a simple easy cider using just the berri preservative free juice off the shelf.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Tangent and I have used it. Makes a simple easy cider using just the berri preservative free juice off the shelf.




I have used the P&N brand in the past with good results, but I really want to know if the extra cost for the cider yeast is justifiable? I don't make ship loads of cider because the SWAMBO is the only one that drinks it the most. I will admit though the cider does give her a good kick start though  

BYB


----------



## SJW (19/6/08)

> What volume of 1.055 wort are you dumping this into?



22 litres mate


----------



## drsmurto (19/6/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> I have used the P&N brand in the past with good results, but I really want to know if the extra cost for the cider yeast is justifiable? I don't make ship loads of cider because the SWAMBO is the only one that drinks it the most. I will admit though the cider does give her a good kick start though
> 
> BYB



Tried it using an ale yeast and a champers yeast. Both turned out VERY dry. The cider yeast produced the best result, finished at 1.010 leaving a small amoutn of sweetness in and also made the cider smell like apples. Seems obvious to some but i found the ale and champers yeast stripped the apple aroma. Plus, you can harvest the entire yeast cake as its pretty much pure yeast and save it for 'ron. I have a 5L batch going right now so i can bring a bottle of it unprimed to the swap so you can taste for yourself.



SJW said:


> 22 litres mate



2 options mate. 

1. smack it, wait till it swells up and pitch it straight in.
2. smack it and dump it straight into a 1-2L starter.

Same time frame for both, i would take option 2 if it was me.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I have a 5L batch going right now so i can bring a bottle of it unprimed to the swap so you can taste for yourself.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto



Will take you up on it. May see you before that  Will also check out you recipe. Better get back on topic with this thread before I get an :icon_offtopic: bomb.

BYB


----------

